

Is there a line between web apps and web sites? - kyriakos
http://css-tricks.com/new-poll-line-web-apps-web-sites/

======
lutusp
This is a trivial, verging on meaningless, distinction. Comparing web
applications and web sites is like comparing houses with their physical
settings.

